# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  ανταλακτικο μειωτηρα για μιξερ braun 3210

## JOHN MARY

Γεια σας ! Ψαχνω ενα ανταλακτικο για το πολιμιξερ *braun 3210 μ*ε τις* 6 εγκοπες*......οπου και να εχω ρωτησει μου ειπαν οτι εχει καταργηθει γιατι εχει βγει με 5 εγκοπες..Το θεμα ειναι  οτι ειναι καινουργιο το δικο μου το ειχα δουλεψει πολυ λιγο , και το χαλασα δηλαδη εσπασα το πλαστικο του μειωτηρα που μπαινουν τα αναδευτηρια το σιδερο απο μεσα γυρναει,  οπως και τον αναδευτηρα για  κεικ  ...αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο , σας  παραθετω φοτο απο το site eparts

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Braun-3210-K1...abf0cb4&_uhb=1

με 6 εγκοπές 


Μεταχειρισμένο από Καναδά και ... τσούζει

----------


## JOHN MARY

ευχαριστω  που το ψαξατε ! οταν λετε  τσουζει δηλαδη ποσο???και αναδευτηρας υπαρχει ή μονο στη φοτο ειναι???ρωτω γιατι με το ebay δε τα παω και πολυ καλα......και παλι ευχαριστω!!!!!!!

----------


## konman

Δες αυτο εδω.

http://giaples.gr/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=957

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ευχαριστω  που το ψαξατε ! οταν λετε  τσουζει δηλαδη ποσο???και αναδευτηρας υπαρχει ή μονο στη φοτο ειναι???ρωτω γιατι με το ebay δε τα παω και πολυ καλα......και παλι ευχαριστω!!!!!!!


Ότι περιλαμβάνει η φωτογραφία + 2 αναδευτήρες  45 δολάρια λέει (δεν γνωρίζω για μεταφορικά και αν έχει δασμούς) αυτά κατόπιν επικοινωνίας με κάποιον που έχει εμπειρίες σε τέτοιου είδους αγορές
Υπόψιν ότι αυτές είναι μοναδικές ευκαιρίες διότι εκεί που χτυπάνε οι "μαφιόζοι " τις τιμές είναι επειδή πολλές φορές έχουν κομμάτια που δεν τα βρίσκεις αλλού.
Στην θέση σας και λόγω ακριβού ανταλλακτικού ... αλλά και λόγω του αδικαιολόγητου να σπάσει τόσο εύκολα μια βάση για αναδευτήρες ..... και λόγω του κέρατου να μην διαθέτει το ίδιο προιόν με 5 και 6 εγκοπές  θα έβγαζα άκυρη την Braun και θα πήγαινα παρακάτω

(το προιόν στο Link είναι μεταχειρισμένα ... και είδος ανταγωνισμού προς αγοραστές .. το 2 Watches που αναφέρει .. δηλώνει ότι 2 άτομα ήδη ενδιαφέρθηκαν για το προιόν και χτύπησαν την τιμή που έφτασε στα 45 δολάρια ) που σημαίνει ότι το "τρενάρισμα" της τιμής ανάλογα τους φανατικούς ενδιαφερόμενους να ανεβεί σε μεγαλύτερα ποσά !)

----------


## gcnick

Καλησπερα φιλε μου
Για δες και εδω ειναι εξουσιοδοτημενο service braun
http://www.emporio-parts.gr/

----------


## sz1962

Από τον χαλασμένο μειωτήρα ξεβίδωσε την παλιά φωλιά με τις 6 εγκοπές.
Αγόρασε έναν καινούργιο με 5 εγκοπές, ξεβίδωσε τη φωλιά και βάλε την παλιά ....
Η αντιπροσωπεία εδώ είναι μπάζο. Μόνο να πουλάει καινούργια ξέρει....

----------

